# Anna Maria Mühe "Hotel Desire"



## DerSisko (3 Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

möchte euch das Crowdfund-Projekt "Hotel Desire" vorstellen mit Saralisa Volm und Anna Maria Mühe.

*LINK IST ERST AB 18 UND DAHER GELÖSCHT!!! BITTE BEACHTE DIE REGELN!*

Da könnte was zu sehen sein .... 
... wenn er denn realisiert wird.

Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß
DerSisko


----------



## Shavedharry (20 Apr. 2015)

ich finde den Film klasse !! Mutig von Saralisa so offen zu spielen. Hat man selten gesehen, das mit Nacktheit und Sex so offen und auch Niveauvoll umgegangen wird.


----------



## Erlkönig (20 Apr. 2015)

Mit Palina Rojinski dann in der Rolle statt Anna Maria Mühe , weil die terminlich verhindert war.


----------

